# Horses ridden without owner permission.



## Crusader (Jun 13, 2011)

We recently had 6 people enter the property we rent for our horses. They were drinking and decided it was a good idea to climb on the horses and ride them at night. I found beer cans in one of the turnouts and become suspicious. I called the neighbor and asked if he had seen anything. He stated no. The next day pictures where posted on "Facebook" . Our horses had been ridden by the neighbors friends. The majority of them dont even have any experience to speak of. They could have injured the horses in the drunken state of mind that they were in. We went to the local police with names, pictures, etc. Nothing they can do??? I now have No Trespassing signs littering the property. Im furious - and they are sporting the pictures on the profiles - Can anyone help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the police can't help even with photographic evidence, I'm not sure there's much you can do.

Your best bet would be to contact an attorney, but I'm not sure what you want?


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

Thats awful i feel really bad for you i think i'd have to move them if they were mine id be worried it would happen again. Especially if the land owner is not supporting u. They could really badly upset the horses  x


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Is the land owner backing you? If not, why? If there are pictures, I do not understand why some type of charge can't be brought against them. :think:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You said you just put up No Trespassing signs, so I take it you didn't have them up before? Maybe that's why the police can't do anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's possible, Ricci. Even with No Trespassing signs though, they don't sound like they understand something I learned in kindergarten: _If it's not yours, don't touch it. :?_

I didn't see where the landowners were even mentioned by the OP, so I don't understand how it came up that they weren't being supportive. If the OP is renting the land, I'm not sure how it's the landowner's responsibility to make the neighbors behave themselves.

OP, as I stated before, you might want to contact an attorney concerning this matter. If you have pictorial proof that they were riding your horses and you confirm that you never gave them permission, the attorney can at least send a cease and desist order.

As the horse owner, you're liable if someone gets hurt on your horses. Yes, I know that stinks and it sounds bass ackwards, but horses are considered 'attractive nuisances', so you need to have all your ducks in a row legally.

I'd also put up motion sensor lights and wild life cameras, so you can catch them in the act if they try and do it again.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't understand why the police wouldn't be able to help -- at least to go to the people and warn them how it was illegal and dangerous. I don't know what the laws are there, but in Ontario, you don't have to have No Trespassing signs up. Unless someone has express permission to be on your property they are not allowed to be there. 

I'm assuming these are older teens or young adults. Perhaps a lawyer would be able to draft a letter that could be sent by registered mail to the culprits informing them of your legal rights (whatever they may be) and how they could be held accountable (whatever that might be). Knowing they've been caught red-handed and that you won't stand for it might get around and "scare off" other would-be party-ers.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Could you talk to the neighbors and make it clear how dangerous and unwelcome this is? If they don't respond appropriately, as a next step I like the idea of having a lawyer send a boundary-setting letter. 

I have never heard of this type of thing but I am sure that it would be easy to do -- definitely gives me pause to think as we don't have 'no trespassing' signs up on our property and our horses would be really friendly.... It's a great warning. Keep us posted on how this turns out for you, so we can learn!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> That's possible, Ricci. Even with No Trespassing signs though, they don't sound like they understand something I learned in kindergarten: _If it's not yours, don't touch it. :?_
> 
> I didn't see where the landowners were even mentioned by the OP, so I don't understand how it came up that they weren't being supportive. If the OP is renting the land, I'm not sure how it's the landowner's responsibility to make the neighbors behave themselves.
> 
> ...


Oh, the joys of horse ownership. Don't you love it? It's like if someone breaks into your house and burns themselves on your stove, then sues you. What a wonderful world we live in. 

But I agree with Speed, I would get all your legal ducks in a row. Even if it costs you some money, it's gotta be cheaper then a lawsuit when one of your horses drops an idiot on his rear.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> You said you just put up No Trespassing signs, so I take it you didn't have them up before? Maybe that's why the police can't do anything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have no trespassing signs on my car. That doesn't mean anyone can just hop in and drive the dang thing. 
I don't believe the police 'can't' do anything, I think it's more 'won't'. 
Personally, I would contact a lawyer or bug the police to death. 
I had some stuff stolen by a landlord once that the police 'couldn't' do anything about. One of the officers was very kind and pulled me aside and told me to go to the state police, instead, and explain that I wasn't getting help from the local police due to my land lord's standing in the town I was in. It worked. I got my stuff back.
I know nothing was stolen or 'damaged' actually, but, it's the same concept. People can't just come into your yard and take your dogs for a walk if they so choose. This makes me so angry. :evil:


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

That blows my mind......If someone were to do that here in Quebec and the cops/SQ were called you can bet your butt that they would get a visit from them and maybe get familiar with thier handcuffs too....If it's not yours DON'T touchie!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, that would be a bad day for whoever rode either of my horses without my permission. My sister, who rides just as well as I do and knows my horses, knows she is NOT to ride my horses without asking me or me physically being there. Nikki is a one person horse and she will not tolerate a heavy handed person. So, if they don't know what they were doing they would have been in the dirt...Also, if I had pictures of the people on my horses like you do and the police wouldn't do anything about it I would personally do something. It might bring trouble on myself but you seriously do NOT want to mess with my horses.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Crusader, I'm calling shenanigans... your first post, begging for help, and no follow-up....


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Mickey, you just might be right about that!


curious about how these drunks rode the horses....bareback and bridleless? That sounds rather unlikely to me as I doubt anyone who was drunk would be able to manage that.....or for that matter, anyone who WASNT drunk.:lol: To do so would require amazing skill.

If they tacked the horses up first: how did they know where the tack was, and more importantly HOW to put it on? The first few times I picked up a bridle, It looked like a jigsaw puzzle to me. Not to mention saddle pads, girths and the saddle itself. sure they may know that the saddle goes on the horse's back, but how did they know which girth to use for each saddle or which saddle to use for each horse......


Either way, tacked up or bareback and bridleless .... neither scenario seems very likely.

And if ANYONE rode either of my horses without permission, I would be the one in handcuffs!!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Crusader said:


> The next day pictures where posted on "Facebook" . Our horses had been ridden by the neighbors friends.


I'm curious as to how you saw or knew where to look on Facebook? Are these folks FB friends of yours?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I called BS the first time I read this, but decided not to respond to give the OP a chance.


Yes, drunks riding bareback and bridleless. :roll:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dustycowgirl81 (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont even like people I know touching my horses without me being there, let alone riding when intoxicated. I'd be moving my horses asap sadly as I would not allow that to happen again.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think this is actually illegal since the horses were not actually stolen or injured. You could sue your neighbors for it but I don't think it qualifies as a crime.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Ummm.....the Easter Bunny isn't real.:?

And neither is this thread. 

Great fiction, though. Better than those choose your own adventure books.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Not really commenting on the OP, but on a comment a few other posters said.
I know a few people who could hop on bareback and bridleless while drunk. Just because the OP said they were "riding" them, doesn't mean try weren't just actually sitting on them while they walked around snacking on hay or grass. 
I know my best friend could hop on with nothing while he was drunk, and if I could actually get up there without help (bareback) and actually get drunk, I might be able to cling for awhile if they were just plodding around. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Was that sarcasm or..?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

i have found the police very disinterested in horsey things before is there a equine charity that could perhaps get some info on where u stand? also my first port of call for this sort of info is the British Horse Society (but i think ur in US sorry terrible memory!!!) is there a similar organisation. Totally agree with previous posts about legal side and protecting yourself such a bad situation for u makes me so cross sorry i know i said that in previous post but grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xx keep us up to speed on outcome x


----------

